# new guy



## kirbyjohn (Dec 12, 2011)

hi, im new here
i have no experience with suppliments, and im looking to start to get an edge and get toned,
im 19, 6'6" 240pounds havnt worked out in the past month and been eating crap traveling so i gained some unwanted fat time to get big again


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*kirbyjohn* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 12, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## swollen (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome to IM bro.!


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## ellfrog007 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have found good info in the diet and nutrition part.Just wanted to say hi and get the post.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 12, 2011)

Us in anabloic warehouse weclome you to our great commuity !!


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Lang (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## KingLouie (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome and hoping for big gains for you!


----------



## gdriver5 (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

